# Free New RPCNA Psalter Sampler



## he beholds (Nov 3, 2009)

Crown and Covenant is offering a downloadable file that has five PDF files and 5 MP3 files that you can use in corporate, small group, or private worship, all for free!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Idelette (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...Crown and Covenant has some wonderful resources!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2009)

We have 8 copies of the new psalter. It's become a fun time for the family to gather around the media center and pick a Psalm to sing. As neither Sonya nor I sight read we find the MIDI for the associated song and then sing it together.


----------

